# John Deere 47 H Manure Spreader



## Steve Huff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a 4381SC , 4382SC cover for the feed ratchet, and a 5167SC 60 tooth feed ratchet for a 47 H John Deere Manure spreader. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Steve Huff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a 4381SC , 4382SC cover for the feed ratchet, and a 5167SC 60 tooth feed ratchet for a 47 H John Deere Manure spreader. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Steve Huff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a 4381SC , 4382SC cover for the feed ratchet, and a 5167SC 60 tooth feed ratchet for a 47 H John Deere Manure spreader. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

must be a hard part to find


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Contact: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## greasy handed soul (Apr 20, 2018)

looking for parts for a 1946 john deere model H spreader . what i'm needing is two different small gears . from the manual, one is part # 17 . it is a 7 tooth gear . i believe it is an idler gear for chain tension. the other is a 9 tooth gear , i believe it is a drive gear . it has a set screw collar on it . any help is appreciated . thanks .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have you tried Will Doyle?? He has a large number of Model H spreaders in salvage. [email protected]


----------

